# Thursday Aransas Pass, one more



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Got room for 1 more, split everything, got all the tackle. Boat is a ProKat 2660


Text at twofiveone 586 four eight eight three


----------



## thadhunts (Mar 10, 2013)

*Would Like To Go*

I Would Like to go 
if you ever need someone.
I am a retired senior citizen.
My Name is Thad Roberts.
My Phone Number is 361-991-5332.
My Email is [email protected]
I Hope To Hear from you.

Thank You

Thad Roberts


----------

